# Lights and Sirens for Jeep Liberty...



## bisforbls (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a Jeep Liberty Renegade Edition (roof lights on top) and we are having a really hard time trying to figure out how to put lights and sirens on it.  The dash is about two inches wide so a dash light is impossible plus I have to have lights all around the vehicle or a light bar by law and I really don't want the light bar as the roof is needed for other things.
Has anyone outfitted one of these before?


----------



## Achilles (Mar 7, 2013)

A visor light is not out of the question, nor is a windshield, nor a roof mount, plus some HAW's in the lights and some external LED's on the grill. And interior LEDs on the back windshield.
All depends what you're willing to spend.


----------



## bisforbls (Mar 7, 2013)

A grand...that's all I can spend


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 7, 2013)

I suggest checking out the eLightbars.org webpage. It's a forum populated by emergency light installers. You'll get better answers there.


----------

